# Going Through?  This Thread is for You!



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 23, 2013)

This thread is for every sister who is going through a trial in their lives.  There were times in many of our lives where we wish we had a place to come to and be encouraged, so I ask that this thread be used to bless them and lift them higher!

I pray that members here post and encourage someone.  As the Body of Christ, we are called to help those who are suffering and to pray for them...

I declare victory for every sister who may read this thread and for those who are lurking as well, and I proclaim that you will have joy, peace and the love you deserve as a child of God, and that God's grace abound for you!


__________________________
It  might seem like a tidal wave of adversity is going to take you under  and drown you, but somehow, some way you become like a buoy or a cork in  the middle of the ocean and you come popping right up in the name of  Jesus, because faith is rising up inside you. Why is faith rising up?  *Because Jesus is praying for you. That's why your still here. Jesus has  been praying for you.*   That's why you've overcome the worst of the worst.  There will be other storms you'll have to go through and other trials  you'll have to face but, thank God, Jesus is praying for you. 

Your faith  will not fail!
___________________________


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 24, 2013)

THANK YOU!   THANK YOU!   THANK YOU!

_......you come popping right up in the name of Jesus, because faith is rising up inside you. Why is faith rising up? Because Jesus is praying for you. 

That's why your still here. Jesus has been praying for you. _


THANK YOU!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 24, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> THANK YOU!   THANK YOU!   THANK YOU!
> 
> _......you come popping right up in the name of Jesus, because faith is rising up inside you. Why is faith rising up? Because Jesus is praying for you.
> 
> ...


You are more than welcome, sis!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Aug 25, 2013)

Jesus prays for us Amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 25, 2013)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Jesus prays for us Amen!


Yes He does, sis...yes He does!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 25, 2013)

*"Years passed, and the king of  Egypt died. But the Israelites continued to groan under their burden of  slavery. They cried out for help, and their cry rose up to God."*
* Exodus 2: 23-24 (NLT)*

Years  passed. The Scriptures say close to forty years went by. The Israelites  must have thought after all those years that their crying had fallen on  deaf ears. Was the Lord listening? Were they crying in vain?

Do  you ever feel that way? You have asked God to deliver you from  something, and it seems as though God has not heard your cries of  deliverance. Let me encourage you dear one, He does not ignore the cries  of His people. He has not ignored your cries. Just  as God had a  sovereign plan designed to free His people from slavery,  He has a  sovereign plan to free you from that which holds you captive.

The  cries of the Israelites were heard and answered in Exodus chapter 13.  Finally, they were going to be free from the bondage of slavery to the  Egyptians. Don't you know they were thrilled beyond words? Life in total  freedom was just over the horizon! However, the plan for deliverance  from Pharaoh led them straight from Egypt to the desert. Funny how God  works, isn't it? The desert was God's idea of freedom.

Isaiah  the prophet tells us in chapter 55 that God's ways and thoughts are  higher than our ways and thoughts. I do not know about you, but that  gives me great comfort. Exodus  13:17 demonstrates this concept, "When  Pharaoh let the people go, God  did not lead them on the road through  the Philistine country, though  that was shorter. For God said, 'If they  face war, they might change  their minds and return to Egypt '" (NIV). I  really like short cuts, but  God thought the short cut out of Egypt was  not the best route. He was even gracious enough to explain His  reasoning.

God  wants to deliver us from our bondage, but  many times we want the easy  way out... a short cut: "Get me out of this  mess Lord, but please don't  let the way out cause me any pain or  inconvenience." God knows our weaknesses. He knows how easily we would  slip back into bondage if we faced adversity in the easy way out. In His  great wisdom and sovereignty His plan for the exodus of our bondage is  not the quick, easy way. He will lead us out through a path that will  create a dependency on Him. This  path will also strengthen our  relationship with Him, give us a renewed  assurance of our faith, and  equip us for a possible slip back into the  pit. Read in Exodus verses  18-19, "So God led the people around by the desert road toward the Red  Sea . The Israelites went up out of Egypt armed for battle." Did you  catch that last part about being armed for battle?

The way  out of bondage is sure but not always swift. In some situations God  shows His great mercy and the exit is quick -- we're left in awe by His  power. In other situations, God chooses to take us by the desert road to  strengthen us. Two things are certain no matter the route: victory for  us and glory for our God.

*Dear Lord, thank You  for not ignoring the cries of Your people. I realize through Your  Spirit in me that I can wait on Your perfect deliverance from my current  Egypt . I can't wait to celebrate the victory. In Jesus' Name, Amen.*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 25, 2013)

For my sisters going through a storm....praying for you 

*"Through The Storm"
Yolanda Adams
* 
   The storms of life will blow
They're sure to come and go
They meet me at a time
When I'm calm and doing fine

But the Captain of my soul
He's always on board
He rocks me in His arms
While riding through the storm

While riding through the storm
Jesus holds me in His arms
I am not afraid
Of the stormy winds and the waves

Though the tides become high
He holds me while I ride
I found safety in the masters arms
While riding through the storm

I have no fear of the raging seas
Knowing Jesus is there with me
He can speak to wind and the waves
And he make them all behave

All power's in the His hand
On sea or dry land
I found safety in the Master's arms
While riding through the storm
While riding through the storm
Jesus holds me in His arms
Noohoho I'm not afraid of the stormy wind and the waves
Though the tides becomes high
He holds me while I ride
I found safety in the Masters arms
While riding through the storms

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3VYlv207Wc


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 26, 2013)




----------



## Shimmie (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *"Years passed, and the king of  Egypt died. But the Israelites continued to groan under their burden of  slavery. They cried out for help, and their cry rose up to God."*
> * Exodus 2: 23-24 (NLT)*
> 
> Years  passed. The Scriptures say close to forty years went by. The Israelites  must have thought after all those years that their crying had fallen on  deaf ears. Was the Lord listening? Were they crying in vain?
> ...



_*Years Passed......*_

These are striking words which opened your post above.  _ "Years Passed"..._

And God's promises never disappear nor do they bear an expiration.    He's still guarding the promises that He has given us.

_Years passed... _and you know who the King of Egypt is..._ who died_?

The end of 'your' waiting.   The one who held up your dreams is now deceased and can no longer withhold them from you.

From your post which is filled with compassion....beyond forum text...

_Dear Lord, thank You for not ignoring the cries of Your people. I realize through Your Spirit in me that I can wait on Your perfect deliverance from my current Egypt . I can't wait to celebrate the victory. In Jesus' Name, Amen._


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 27, 2013)

Sometimes  we get this image of God in our heads of an old man sitting in a  rocking chair, snoring. True, God has been around a long time, but He is  far from or senile. He is very much alive and filled with zoe absolute  everlasting, eternal life and He is always in the now. Furthermore, the  Bible says that He goes before us. That means He has already been where  you are right now, already mapped out your escape route and is just waiting to reveal it to you.

Nothing you're going through has caught Him off guard or stumped Him  for an answer. He isn't up there scrambling around madly trying to  figure out a solution to your situation. He has already taken care of  it. Your job is to fear not. Take your position. Stand still. And see  the salvation of the Lord on your behalf.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 27, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> _*Years Passed......*_
> 
> These are striking words which opened your post above.  _ "Years Passed"..._
> 
> ...


AMEN!!!!  Whoo-hoo!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sometimes  we get this image of God in our heads of an old man sitting in a  rocking chair, snoring. True, God has been around a long time, but He is  far from or senile. He is very much alive and filled with zoe absolute  everlasting, eternal life and He is always in the now. Furthermore, the  Bible says that He goes before us. That means He has already been where  you are right now, already mapped out your escape route and is just waiting to reveal it to you.
> 
> Nothing you're going through has caught Him off guard or stumped Him  for an answer. He isn't up there scrambling around madly trying to  figure out a solution to your situation. He has already taken care of  it. Your job is to fear not. Take your position. Stand still. And see  the salvation of the Lord on your behalf.



Lord Jesus....   We worship you in prayer.

Sis, This right here:

_ *Nothing you're going through has caught Him off guard or stumped Him for an answer. 

He isn't up there scrambling around madly trying to  figure out a solution to your situation. He has already taken care of  it. Your job is to fear not. Take your position. Stand still. And see  the salvation of the Lord on your behalf.*_


----------



## BrandNew (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sometimes  we get this image of God in our heads of an old man sitting in a  rocking chair, snoring. True, God has been around a long time, but He is  far from or senile. He is very much alive and filled with zoe absolute  everlasting, eternal life and He is always in the now. Furthermore, the  Bible says that He goes before us. That means He has already been where  you are right now, already mapped out your escape route and is just waiting to reveal it to you.
> 
> Nothing you're going through has caught Him off guard or stumped Him  for an answer. He isn't up there scrambling around madly trying to  figure out a solution to your situation. He has already taken care of  it. Your job is to fear not. Take your position. Stand still. And see  the salvation of the Lord on your behalf.



Thank you so much for this! I've been going through it health wise. After having surgery last month and then finding out that it was unsuccessful I have faith that God is in control and nothing that is happening is surprising to him. He has a plan. This is confirmation for me today!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 27, 2013)

BrandNew said:


> Thank you so much for this! I've been going through it health wise. After having surgery last month and then finding out that it was unsuccessful I have faith that God is in control and nothing that is happening is surprising to him. He has a plan. This is confirmation for me today!


BrandNew, You are more than welcome!  I am grateful that the Lord is using this thread to bless you and others.  

Didn't know you had surgery last month, but I believe with you that God is in control of your body and the enemy has nothing in you.  God does have a plan and His plan is perfect.

This scripture is for you today:

*"The Lord will perfect that which concerns me;
Your mercy, O Lord, endures forever;
Do not forsake the works of Your hands."* Psalm 138: 8

He is the Great Physician!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 27, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> Lord Jesus....   We worship you in prayer.
> 
> Sis, This right here:
> 
> ...


Amen, sis...Amen!


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 27, 2013)

BrandNew said:


> Thank you so much for this! I've been going through it health wise. After *having surgery last month* and then finding out that it was unsuccessful I have faith that God is in control and nothing that is happening is surprising to him. He has a plan. This is confirmation for me today!



If you have had a *SURGERY* and it was unsuccessful, then you should have stood on the PROMISES OF GOD. LET THE DEVIL KNOW OF HIS FUTURE BEING BOUND AND IMPRISONED IN THE Lake of Fire. Let him know that he's a liar. You don't have any church family that actually knows the LORD because you should never be UNSUCCESSFUL. UNSUCCESSFUL is never for his children. Re-order your steps. You shouldn't be bound my the prison of bad health. Yes, there's a lot to pray and get the WORD into you. That's the answer!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> If you have had a *SURGERY* and it was unsuccessful,
> 
> 
> > then you should have stood on the PROMISES OF GOD
> ...


Nice Lady, we don't know if she didn't stand on the Promises of God.  I'm sure she did, its just hasn't manifested in her life yet.  God's timing is not our timing...even though we pray and believe that God will heal us.  I wouldn't take the words that she posted and misconstrue them, she may just posted what was on her heart at the time.

Maybe the message that I posted today was what she needed to add to her prayers.  Sometimes just that one thing that we miss, God can use to help us get to that place of restoration.  

I know that the Apostle Paul said this:"Therefore I take pleasure in  infirmities, in reproaches, in necessities, in persecutions, in distresses for  Christ's sake: for when I am weak, then  am I strong." ​(2nd Corinthians 12:10)​
God hears her prayers...He knows how to minister to her in this area of her life and I believe that her testimony will be of restoration and healing, at the right time.


----------



## BrandNew (Aug 27, 2013)

Thank you all. I believed that God would heal me going into surgery and I still believe that he will heal me. I'm believing God to do what *only* He can do. I'm praising through it and thanking Him in advance for the testimony.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 27, 2013)

BrandNew said:


> Thank you all. I believed that God would heal me going into surgery and I still believe that he will heal me. I'm believing God to do what *only* He can do. I'm praising through it and thanking Him in advance for the testimony.


You are more than welcome.  I was listening to this and want to share this video with you...its a short video by Max Lucado.  

http://www.crosswalk.com/video/max-lucado-says-despair-can-be-defeated.html


----------



## BrandNew (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You are more than welcome.  I was listening to this and want to share this video with you...its a short video by Max Lucado.
> 
> http://www.crosswalk.com/video/max-lucado-says-despair-can-be-defeated.html



 Thank you for sharing. I loved what he said _"it's a war against despair, the enemy is hopelessness. There's an end and a purpose to this struggle"_ I truly believe this!


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 27, 2013)

BrandNew said:


> Thank you for sharing. I loved what he said _"it's a war against despair, the enemy is hopelessness. There's an end and a purpose to this struggle"_ I truly believe this!



Nice&Wavy's advice, but remember sis--you are not fighting a war! It's already DONE. Get that down in your spirit even send an email telling others that it's in your spirit: Jesus won the victory for you already. Stand in what's yours:  But thanks be to God, who gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ. God's WORD WORKS!
:creatures


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 27, 2013)

BrandNew said:


> Thank you for sharing. I loved what he said _"it's a war against despair, the enemy is hopelessness. There's an end and a purpose to this struggle"_ I truly believe this!



BrandNew....

God is getting rid of 'The Cause'....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 27, 2013)

BrandNew said:


> Thank you for sharing. I loved what he said _"it's a war against despair, the enemy is hopelessness. There's an end and a purpose to this struggle"_ I truly believe this!


You are more than welcome!  God truly is going to deliver you out of this....your testimony is sure!

Hallelujah!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> @Nice&Wavy's advice, but remember sis--you are not fighting a war! It's already DONE. Get that down in your spirit even send an email telling others that it's in your spirit: Jesus won the victory for you already. Stand in what's yours:  But thanks be to God, who gives us the victory through our Lord Jesus Christ. God's WORD WORKS!
> :creatures


Nice Lady,

Ephesians 6:10 - 18



> Finally, be strong in the Lord and in the strength of his might. 11 *Put on **the whole armor of God*, that you may be able to stand against the schemes of the devil. 12 For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against the rulers, against the authorities, against the cosmic powers over this present darkness, against the spiritual forces of evil in the heavenly places. 13 Therefore take up the *whole armor of God*, that you may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand firm. 14 Stand therefore, *having fastened on the belt of truth, and having put on the breastplate of righteousness, 15 and, **as shoes for your feet, having put on the readiness given by the gospel of peace*. 16 In all circumstances t*ake up **the shield of faith, with which you can extinguish all the flaming darts of the evil one; 17 and take the helmet of salvation, and **the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God*, 18 praying at all times in the Spirit, with all prayer and supplication. To that end keep alert with all perseverance, making supplication for all the saints





> For though we walk in the flesh, we do not *war *after the flesh: 4 (For the *weapons of our warfare* are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strong holds
> 5 *Casting  down imaginations, and every high thing that exalteth itself against  the knowledge of God, and bringing into captivity every thought to the  obedience of Christ;* 6 And having in a readiness to revenge all disobedience, when your obedience is fulfilled.


As you can see, the bible tells us that we are in a warfare...its a spiritual war that we are in, and the scriptures tells us to put on armor.  You need armor in war.  

I appreciate what you are trying to do, but this is not a teaching thread, but an encouragement thread for women who are going through some difficult times right now.  I do not want it to go off course of what GOD is intending to do here.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 27, 2013)

*"Oh, How He Loves Us"*
New Breed
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dWO5evB0Cw

He is jealous for me
Loves like a hurricane, I am a tree
Bending beneath the weight of his wind and mercy

When all of a sudden
I am unaware of these afflictions eclipsed by glory
And I realize just how beautiful you are
And how great your affections are for me

And oh, how he loves us so
Oh how he loves us
How he loves us so

He is jealous for me
Loves like a hurricane, I am a tree
Bending beneath the weight of his wind and mercy

When all of a sudden
I am unaware of these afflictions eclipsed by glory
And I realize just how beautiful you are
And how great you affections are for me

And oh, how he loves us so
Oh how he loves us
How he loves us so

Yeah he loves us
Oh how he loves us
Oh how he loves us
Oh how he loves
Yeah he loves us
Oh how he loves us
Oh how he loves us
Oh how he loves

We are his portion
And he is our prize
Drawn to redemption by the grace in his eyes
If grace is an ocean we're all sinking
So heaven meets earth like a sloppy wet kiss
And my heart turns violently inside of my chest
I don't have time to maintain these regrets when I think about the way

He loves us
Oh how he loves us
Oh how he loves us
Oh how he loves
Yeah he loves us
Oh how he loves us
Oh how he loves us
Oh how he loves Yeah yeah! 

Yeah yeah yeah
Yeah yeah yeah
Yeah yeah yeah

Yeah he loves us
Oh how he loves us
Oh how he loves us
Oh how he loves Yeah yeah! 
Yeah he loves us
He loves us
He loves us


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Nice Lady,
> 
> Ephesians 6:10 - 18
> 
> ...



To a degree, I understand what you are saying, but healing is a finished work even it takes the body months to mend. Next, I believe in perseverance for God's promises for our Inheritance, Communities & Families. The devil attacks tons of believers in this area and we win. We have to believe we will win from the onset or else you will run. As to warfare---have you ever heard Joyce Meyer talking about her example that she was always binding and loosing until she realized it was overboard. She loosed the Holy Spirit and she heard on the inside God thanking her that he was LOOSED. She said that some Christians are constantly in warfare until they are WARPED!

I am sorry and this is not in reference to you. There are Christians in losing battles forever. God provides rest from our enemies (e.g., sickness, disease, and other attacks). However, you should expect rest. Check the back of the book in Acts---Paul got relief from his crazy warfare!

I understand what you are saying, but you can't play nice with the devil and standing your ground--pretty please with the devil will not make him leave--when he attacks your body--you have to be firm and unshakable.

I apologize for the booklet in advance.

~Nice Lady


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> To a degree, I understand what you are saying, but healing is a finished work even it takes the body months to mend. Next, I believe in perseverance for God's promises for our Inheritance, Communities & Families. The devil attacks tons of believers in this area and we win. We have to believe we will win from the onset or else you will run. As to warfare---have you ever heard Joyce Meyer talking about her example that she was always binding and loosing until she realized it was overboard. She loosed the Holy Spirit and she heard on the inside God thanking her that he was LOOSED. She said that some Christians are constantly in warfare until they are WARPED!
> 
> I am sorry and this is not in reference to you. There are Christians in losing battles forever. God provides rest from our enemies (e.g., sickness, disease, and other attacks). However, you should expect rest. Check the back of the book in Acts---Paul got relief from his crazy warfare!
> 
> ...


Nice Lady,

Thanks again for posting.  As I stated in my post upthread, I want to keep this thread in the light of Encouragement.  Since you are really being pressed upon to share what is on your heart, why not do a separate thread which then you can really get the feedback that you are looking for.  You can start by copying and pasting this post into your new thread, if that would help.

Again, thank you for posting.  If you have anything to encourage someone with info as you have seen me posting, please do so, but no teaching, ok?

Thanks!


----------



## Nice Lady (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Nice Lady,
> 
> Thanks again for posting.  As I stated in my post upthread, I want to keep this thread in the light of Encouragement.  Since you are really being pressed upon to share what is on your heart, why not do a separate thread which then you can really get the feedback that you are looking for.  You can start by copying and pasting this post into your new thread, if that would help.
> 
> ...



Don't turn it into a thread. Good point! That's torture. I am not posting anymore. Just clarifying. Have a good night!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice Lady said:


> Don't turn it into a thread. Good point! That's torture. I am not posting anymore. Just clarifying. Have a good night!


Thank you so much.  You have a good night as well!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 28, 2013)

The  reason that the devil has kept you bound up is because he's afraid of  you. He fears that the deposit of glory that God has placed in you will  be released and mix with the deposit of glory that's in the person in  the seat next to you. He figures he might be able to handle one chasing a  thousand, but when two chase ten thousand and then you get three that  can take out a hundred thousand, and four that can defeat a million and  so on, the devil gets worried. He understands that unity is the atomic  weapon of God.

   Purpose in your heart to be right with God and  right with other people. You must desire, not just to be free, but to be  filled with the Holy Ghost and be a team player to the glory of God.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2013)

What  you thought was going to last forever may change all of a sudden, in  the twinkling of an eye. That's why you need to live with an open hand.  

Loosen your grip and your impulse to control your circumstances so the  Lord can give to you or take away whatever is best for you. But if you  get too connected to the here and now, then you wind up resisting change -  and God. He wants to give you something better. Stop resisting Him!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2013)

God  isn't finished yet. Your circumstances are a work in progress. The only  way to see the whole picture is to understand that God's Word is the  truth. His Word is His mind and His thoughts. 

When you begin to look at  things through God's Word, you allow Him to lift you up to high places  so you can see what He sees. God's plans WILL change your circumstances!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2013)

When you have no one else to encourage you, you have to encourage yourself!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2013)

The  storm you're in is common to man.  That means we all go through the same  things.   1 Peter 5:9 says, stand firm in faith "because you know that  your brothers throughout the world are undergoing the same kind of  sufferings."  

You are not alone  in your storm.  The devil wants you to  think that you're alone so he can isolate you and bind you with fear.  He  may have you thinking that your problem is so terrible that not even God can help you. Don't buy the lie!

    No one is saying that your circumstances aren't difficult, but they  are common to man.  And, no matter how bad things seem right now, you can  bear it - otherwise, God would not have allowed it in your life.  Furthermore, if you will trust Him, He promises to give you a way of  escape so that you can stand up under pressure. 

You don't have to  crumble. You can stand!


----------



## sweetvi (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> What  you thought was going to last forever may change all of a sudden, in  the twinkling of an eye. That's why you need to live with an open hand.
> 
> Loosen your grip and your impulse to control your circumstances so the  Lord can give to you or take away whatever is best for you. But if you  get too connected to the here and now, then you wind up resisting change -  and God. He wants to give you something better. Stop resisting Him!





The last paragraph just wrecked me.  I have to learn to loosen control and trust GOD


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2013)

When  God said. “Let Us make man in Our image, according to Our likeness,”  the ultimate reproduction He had in mind was not Adam; it was Jesus (see  Gen. 1:26; Rev. 13:8 NKJV; Rom. 8:29; Heb. 2:10). Indeed, God chose us  in Christ before the foundation of the world (Eph. 1:4). Thus, we must  see Jesus not only as the payment for our sins but also as the pattern  for our lives. Indeed, this is not a little, peripheral thing; attaining Christ's likeness is the reason for our existence! 

 Unfortunately, today many of God’s people sleepwalk through life. The  promises and opportunities given us as God's children remain dreamlike  realities. However, in His love, the Lord is rousing us from our sleep.* Pastor Francis Frangipane*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> The last paragraph just wrecked me.  I have to learn to loosen control and trust GOD


 sis!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 31, 2013)

Decide  today to make Jesus Lord over your thoughts. Every time loneliness  overtakes you, stop and realize that its source is what you're thinking.  Ask the Holy Spirit to reveal your thoughts to you and with His help;  tear them down and replace them with God's thoughts. 

Yes, God wants us  to connect with other people, but the loneliness will never be defeated  until we connect first with our Creator God and recognize how valuable  we are to Him!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 2, 2013)

* A Word To The Discouraged Heart *


  Discouragement is a very powerful thing that does not always come with  roots. By roots I mean legitimate causes. Sometimes we can easily see  the reasons we are discouraged; our expectations are not met, things are  not where we want them to be, failure even though we tried our best.  Sometimes it is because of circumstances beyond our control or even  caused by us. Then there are other times when there is not justifiable  reason, we simple feel discouraged by things in general.

Discouragement does not belong to the children of God. I know we will  face it at times but it doesn't belong to us; it is foreign.  Discouragement should never be left to take root in us but should be  dealt with right away. Confess your feelings. Admit that it is what you  are facing. Then ask the Holy Spirit to deal with this thing that is inside  of you. Sing, shout, declare the Lordship of Jesus in all things.

The only effective way of dealing with discouragement is to go deeper  with Jesus. It won't seem to be working at first and you will really  have to push through to get there. I mean, you are going to have to  fight. It is a battle to make your flesh submit to your spirit but you  can't afford to lose this battle. Why do you think Jacob wrestled with  God?

Jacob was facing a very difficult situation. He was running away from  one problem only to face another that he had created a long time ago. He  had wronged his brother and now he was about to come face to face with  him. I am sure you have felt stuck between a rock and a hard place with  no easy solution. Jacob did what most of us do in desperate times, he  sought assurance from God. Perhaps for the first time in his life Jacob  realized that his fast talking would not get him out of this. Filled  with fear, anxiety, uncertainty, perhaps discouragement, he would not  let go of God until he received his blessing.

I don't think many of us have ever been in this place with God, but we  should be. We should all have to face such a time as this, when we are  forced to be honest with ourselves and admit our only hope is Jesus  Christ. We should all be in that place where we refuse to let go of God,  because we have no other hope, until we receive his blessing, his  assurance, his promises, his hope, his love even then...hold on and don't let go.

We are in a time in history when the enemy of our soul is doing  everything he can to discourage us. We will have discouragement without  root and we will have discouragement with deep roots, like Jacob. Our  Father's enemy will accuse us of failure. He will accuse us of what God  has forgiven. He will make sure that we see the discouraging things  around us and hear the discouraging reports as the Israelites did. And  most of it will focus on us. What we did or did not do. Our failures. That is how you will recognize him, by his emphasis on you, to  provoke your emotions. But knowing this will not be enough to protect  your heart. You are going to have to learn to wrestle.

We are warned in Scripture:

*My friends, watch out! Don’t let evil thoughts or doubts make any of you turn from the living God.You  must encourage one another each day. And you must keep on while there  is still a time that can be called “today.” If you don’t, then sin may  fool some of you and make you stubborn.We were sure about Christ when we first became his people. So let’s hold tightly to our faith until the end. (Hebrews 3:12-14)
*
The Scripture encourages us not to be like the Israelites who listened  to discouraging reports and refused to enter into what God had promised.  My friends, the end is in sight; now is not the time to give up. Now is  the time to press on and we need to watch out for each other, to  testify to each other, to lift each other up, to pray, encourage, and  love each other.

Don't you dare give up: Don't! Jesus is coming!

http://pastorpaulvbsblog.blogspot.com/2013/09/a-word-to-discouraged-heart.html


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 5, 2013)

The  way to maturity in Christ is not to go around the storm - but through  it. If you want to grow in the Lord, if you want God to plant His  vineyard in your soul and bring forth His precious fruit in your life,  you will go through trials. Hebrews 5:8 tells us that Jesus learned  obedience from the things He suffered. If even Jesus, God in human  flesh, had to endure storms in order to learn obedience, we might as  well brace ourselves for the next roll of thunder and bolt of lightning.  It's coming! 

That is how God works out His perfection in us.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 5, 2013)

When  the cold north wind of temptation and despair batters your life,  remember that it is not from God's hand, but it is in His control. Be of  good courage, for He has overcome the world. 

Your Father will not allow  you to be pressed any more than necessary, but just enough to squeeze  out the wonderful aroma of His presence in you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 7, 2013)

Our  mountains reveal how small and incapable we are to move them out of the  way, but they offer an incredible opportunity to discover how great and  awesome God really is. Recognize today that your mountain can actually  be a blessing in disguise!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 8, 2013)

Everyone  goes through life cycles and seasons. Don't miss your great victory by  not recognizing God's grace to do what you could never do yourself.  Start looking for His grace in your life and focus on that area, knowing  that every cycle and season has a beginning and an end. You don't want  to miss the opportunity to accomplish things you know you can't do on  your own, because you'll have to wait for that cycle to return again.  

God's grace is just for that season, so enjoy your God-given opportunity  for victory and success!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 9, 2013)

God  is good. Not only does He warn us about things we should not allow to  remain in our thoughts, He also instructs us as to things we should be  meditating on. Ponder the things of God in your heart; immediately  reject worldly or carnal thoughts. Protect your mind for that is where  your battle will be won or lost.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 10, 2013)

Being  in the right place at the right time is not a matter of chance. It's a  matter of destiny. The place where God appointed you to be is also where  He anointed you to be, and it is at that place that His blessings will  come upon you and overtake you. All hell can break loose, but because  you know you are within God's plan and you determine in your heart to  stay there, you're going to make it no matter what.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Laela (Sep 11, 2013)

Happy to share this enjoyable story here as well:



> WHO IS YOUR DADDY?​
> *A seminary professor was vacationing with his wife in Gatlinburg, Tennessee. One morning they were eating breakfast at a little restaurant hoping to enjoy a quiet family meal. While they were waiting for their food to be served, they noticed a distinguished looking white haired man moving from table to table visiting with the guests.
> 
> The professor leaned over and whispered to his wife “I hope he does not come over here.” Sure enough, the man did come over to their table.
> ...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 14, 2013)

Laela said:


> Happy to share this enjoyable story here as well:


Thank you, sis


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 14, 2013)

Whether  or not you realize it, you are a person of tremendous influence. There  are lives you are destined to touch. But before you can impact those  lives, you must first recognize that there is more of you to take hold  of. There is much more to you than meets the eye. There are things that  God destined you to birth that will never manifest until you recognize  that fact. This is no time to settle for less. 

It's the season to soar!  Uncork the bottle and let that person of excellence out!


----------



## SugarRush (Sep 14, 2013)

Nice&Wavy Thank you so much for starting this thread. I don't know how I'm going to get through what I'm going through, but I know there's hope. I'm glad I wandered over to this side of forum.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2013)

SugarRush said:


> @Nice&Wavy Thank you so much for starting this thread. I don't know how I'm going to get through what I'm going through, but I know there's hope. I'm glad I wandered over to this side of forum.


SugarRush  I am so honored that you have posted and am overjoyed that you are being blessed by the thread. 

The Lord will sustain you in these difficult times because yes, He has given you hope, and the Bible says that hope doesn't disappoint!

Praying for you and looking forward to hearing your testimony of victory over your situation!

God bless you!


----------



## ToyToy (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy - thank you so much for the many posts of encouragement. I've copied them out so I can read them wherever I am. I really need this right now, so thank you for such a timely thread!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2013)

When  the Holy Spirit shows us an area that needs repentance, we must  overcome the instinct to defend ourselves. We must silence the little  lawyer who steps out from a dark closet in our minds, pleading, “My  client is not so bad.” Your “defense attorney” will defend you until the  day you die—and if you listen to him you will never see what is wrong  in you nor face what needs to change. 

For you to succeed in warfare, your self-preservation instincts must be submitted to the Lord Jesus; for Christ alone is your true advocate.

Pastor Francis Frangipane


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2013)

ToyToy said:


> @Nice & Wavy - thank you so much for the many posts of encouragement. I've copied them out so I can read them wherever I am. I really need this right now, so thank you for such a timely thread!


ToyToy I am so blessed and honored that you are reading and even making copies of these posts.  This thread is Holy Spirit inspired to bring hope to those who are _"Going Through"_ and I know that God is about to do something huge in your life.  

Stand firm, fixed and immovable....you are about to see the Salvation of the Lord!

Praying for you and knowing that you will have the victory!

God bless you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2013)

God  is on your side. Everything you've been going through is just His  attempt to get your attention. Maybe today is the day that He is going  to miraculously reveal something to you that has been there all the  time, but you haven't seen it. It might be the day He removes the veil  from your eyes and you begin to look into the spirit realm. Don't give  up!


----------



## ToyToy (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> @ToyToy I am so blessed and honored that you are reading and even making copies of these posts.  This thread is Holy Spirit inspired to bring hope to those who are _"Going Through"_ and I know that God is about to do something huge in your life.
> 
> Stand firm, fixed and immovable....you are about to see the Salvation of the Lord!
> 
> ...


Thank you!!!! I truly appreciate it!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 15, 2013)

ToyToy said:


> Thank you!!!! I truly appreciate it!!


 you are more than welcome!


----------



## Pussinboots (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you for this thread. I too am going through and just tired.


----------



## Loving (Sep 16, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Whether or not you realize it, you are a person of tremendous influence. There are lives you are destined to touch. But before you can impact those lives, you must first recognize that there is more of you to take hold of. There is much more to you than meets the eye. There are things that God destined you to birth that will never manifest until you recognize that fact. This is no time to settle for less.
> 
> It's the season to soar! Uncork the bottle and let that person of excellence out!


 Thanks for this Nice & Wavy . I just sent this to my FH to build him up.


----------



## Iammoney (Sep 16, 2013)

amen thanks op and Shimmie for advising me to come here.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 16, 2013)

blqlady said:


> amen thanks op and Shimmie for advising me to come here.



The 'Bees' live not just in your siggy but in here as well..  This thread will surely bless you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 17, 2013)

Pussinboots said:


> Thank you for this thread. I too am going through and just tired.



Psalm 37:7 *"Be still before the Lord and wait patiently for  him; fret not yourself over the one who prospers in his way, over the  man who carries out evil devices!"

*Jeremiah 29:11* "For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans for welfare and not for evil, to give you a future and a hope."

*God is right here with you.  Its time to be still and wait on the Lord.  The hardest part is to wait on Him...but, He gives you the strength to overcome being 'tired.'



Pussinboots


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 17, 2013)

blqlady said:


> amen thanks op and @Shimmie for advising me to come here.


 You are more than welcome.  I pray that the words in this thread will bring you strength and peace...God's Peace that surpasses all your understanding.  It will guard your heart and your mind in Christ Jesus!

blqlady


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 17, 2013)

Loving said:


> Thanks for this @Nice & Wavy . I just sent this to my FH to build him up.


 for your FH.  

Isaiah 40: 30-31
_*"He gives power to the faint, and to him who has no might he increases  strength. Even youths shall faint and be weary, and young men shall fall  exhausted; but they who wait for the Lord shall  renew their strength; they shall mount up with wings like eagles; they  shall run and not be weary; they shall walk and not faint."					 				
*_


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 17, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> The 'Bees' live not just in your siggy but in here as well..  This thread will surely bless you.


Amen...thank you, sis


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 17, 2013)

God  is not the cause of your problems, but He is the solution. There might  be famine in your Bethlehem-Judah, but there is coming a time when the  bread is going to rain down from heaven again, because that is the place  where God has appointed you to be. 

God is faithful and He will bless  you in spite of your circumstances.


----------



## YellowMellow (Sep 18, 2013)

Would this be the right thread if i needed advice about a struggle? Maybe someone can lead me to scripture to help me find my answer?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 18, 2013)

YellowMellow said:


> Would this be the right thread if i needed advice about a struggle? Maybe someone can lead me to scripture to help me find my answer?


  If you like, you can pm me and maybe I can help you or lead you to someone who can. YellowMellow


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 18, 2013)

Salvation  is a process. Our spirit is born again the moment we accept Jesus  Christ, and we would go to heaven if we died in that very same moment.  But the salvation of our soul (our mind, will and emotions) takes time.  It is a transformation that takes place little by little, as your mind  is renewed by the Word of God. 

Don't be discouraged or feel condemned  when God points out the enemies that are still squatting on your land  and living in your house. Every single one of us battles our own  personal Philistines and private Goliaths. Bring the weakness of your  flesh or enemies of your soul to the Lord in prayer, and allow Him to  help you drive them out.

_"When the LORD thy God shall bring thee into the land whither thou goest  to possess it, and hath cast out many nations before thee, the Hittites,  and the Girga****es, and the Amorites, and the Canaanites, and the  Perizzites, and the Hivites, and the Jebusites, seven nations greater  and mightier than thou; And  when the LORD thy God shall deliver them before thee; thou shalt smite  them, [and] utterly destroy them; thou shalt make no covenant with them,  nor shew mercy unto them."_  Deuteronomy 7: 1-2


----------



## Pussinboots (Sep 19, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Psalm 37:7 *"Be still before the Lord and wait patiently for  him; fret not yourself over the one who prospers in his way, over the  man who carries out evil devices!"
> 
> *Jeremiah 29:11* "For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans for welfare and not for evil, to give you a future and a hope."
> 
> ...



Thank you Nice & Wavy!! Jeremiah 29:11 is my favorite text and I need to meditate on it and actually believe it in my soul. Thank you so much for your kind words


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 20, 2013)

Pussinboots said:


> Thank you @Nice & Wavy!! Jeremiah 29:11 is my favorite text and I need to meditate on it and actually believe it in my soul. Thank you so much for your kind words


You are more than welcome Pussinboots


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 20, 2013)

You can't always rely on your own ability to deliver yourself from your circumstances, but you can always rely on the faithfulness of God to give you a breakthrough.


----------



## Laela (Sep 22, 2013)

He, who began a good work in you, will be faithful to complete it _even unto the day of Christ Jesus_.
*Philippians 1:6*


----------



## sweetvi (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Psalm 37:7 *"Be still before the Lord and wait patiently for  him; fret not yourself over the one who prospers in his way, over the  man who carries out evil devices!"
> 
> *Jeremiah 29:11* "For I know the plans I have for you, declares the Lord, plans for welfare and not for evil, to give you a future and a hope."
> 
> ...




It's the waiting that is tough!  The enemy tries to sneak in and put thoughts in your head such as will God really come through?  What if it is too late? Or why are you waiting, it might take forever so just do the shortcut.  Everyone is doing it...

BUT we can combat these thoughts with these scriptures and tell the enemy buzz off!!!  Thanks Girl!


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 22, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> It's the waiting that is tough!  The enemy tries to sneak in and put thoughts in your head such as will God really come through?  What if it is too late? Or why are you waiting, it might take forever so just do the shortcut.  Everyone is doing it...
> 
> BUT we can combat these thoughts with these scriptures and tell the enemy buzz off!!!  Thanks Girl!



I am dealing with this right now. It's the waiting that I'm having a hard time with.waiting for God to work this situation out, waiting for an answer from him, is very hard for me at this moment. My faith is shaky, but I know that I can't fix it myself because that not working.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 22, 2013)

Nice & Wavy this is a wonderful thread and I am truly blessed by it. May God continue to use you and bless you in this forum.

_Are you facing a battle that you have to fight? Do you have a big trial in front of you that you aren't sure how you're gonna overcome? Then take a look at God's word for help. Look at the life of the people of Israel. In almost every case all Israel did was go through the motions of the battle while God himself did all the actual fighting. When you get up, get going, and go through the motions of something that you've got to do, then God will do what He does: win the battle!_


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 22, 2013)

Laela said:


> He, who began a good work in you, will be faithful to complete it _even unto the day of Christ Jesus_.
> *Philippians 1:6*


Amen, sis...amen!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 22, 2013)

sweetvi said:


> It's the waiting that is tough!  The enemy tries to sneak in and put thoughts in your head such as will God really come through?  What if it is too late? Or why are you waiting, it might take forever so just do the shortcut.  Everyone is doing it...
> 
> BUT we can combat these thoughts with these scriptures and tell the enemy buzz off!!!  Thanks Girl!





Rae81 said:


> I am dealing with this right now. It's the waiting that I'm having a hard time with.waiting for God to work this situation out, waiting for an answer from him, is very hard for me at this moment. My faith is shaky, but I know that I can't fix it myself because that not working.


The Apostle Paul while in prison, waited patiently because he KNEW that the Lord would deliver him....in His time.  We read time after time, God delivered him....in His time.  Each time he was delivered....there was a testimony!  God loves to show Himself strong...and He wants to show Himself strong in your lives too!

Waiting is not easy...but _"Greater is He who lives in you than He who is in the world."_  Though we can't see our tomorrow...God knows the day of deliverance!  Praise the name of the Lord!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 22, 2013)

PinkPebbles said:


> @Nice & Wavy this is a wonderful thread and I am truly blessed by it. May God continue to use you and bless you in this forum.
> 
> _Are you facing a battle that you have to fight? Do you have a big trial in front of you that you aren't sure how you're gonna overcome? Then take a look at God's word for help. Look at the life of the people of Israel. In almost every case all Israel did was go through the motions of the battle while God himself did all the actual fighting. When you get up, get going, and go through the motions of something that you've got to do, then God will do what He does: win the battle!_


 thank you, sis.  I am blessed that you are blessed by reading it.  I appreciate your kind words to me!  God bless you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 22, 2013)

Don't  resist the storms in your life. Just trust God to take you through  them. It could be that God is causing your heart to be tender and  sensitive to His touch. He wants to live His life through you, but He  must first break up the fallow ground and make it soft so it can receive  the seed of His Word and bear pleasant fruit.


----------



## Laela (Oct 1, 2013)

Nice & Wavy, you and few other exhorters here came to mind when I read this today. Thought I'd share it here...


*September 30*

_II Peter 1:13            
Yes. I think it is right, as long as I am in this tent, to stir you up by reminding you. (New King James Version)_

Peter sensed a strong urge to keep reminding believers that God's divine nature exists in each of us. Peter also knew that it is encouragement that allows the saints to endure hardships and trials. When you're going through an issue, the pain of your circumstance can cause you to forget all that you have in your favor. Your trials should never be more intimate than your Savior. We have a tendency to let things get too close. Peter remembered how he denied the Lord three times. Peter also remembered the many times he responded in haste without even thinking about what would glorify God. I can sense in Peter's words a desire to prevent us from falling into the same traps. Once a servant of God gets up in age and enters another season of life, it is good to be an encouraging adviser. I pray that God gives me the grace to be able to know when enough is enough. Sometimes we hold on to things much too long; even the things of God. Every New Testament writer took the time to exhort those under their ministry. Lord help me to accept my limitations and allow someone else carry the baton.

Elder S R Henderson


----------



## Laela (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Elnahna (Oct 13, 2013)

I read this on my Tumblr, and wanted to share,






spiritualinspiration:

I have declared the former things from the beginning; they went forth from My mouth, and I caused them to hear it. Suddenly I did them, and they came to pass. Isaiah 48:3, NKJV. 

Did you know that one touch of God’s favor can put you 50 years down the road? You can be at a lower position at work, just going along being your best, honoring God, and suddenly, things can change. One good break, one idea, one person who likes you, and suddenly, you find yourself at the top. You didn’t see it coming. Things just fell into place. That’s God shifting things in your favor. 

Friend, God can cause opportunity to find you. He has unexpected blessings that will cause you to suddenly meet the right person, suddenly you’ll see your health improve, suddenly you’re able to pay your house off. What happened? You came into a shift. God breathed in your direction. What used to be a struggle is not a struggle anymore. What should have taken years happened in a fraction of the time. 

Today, get ready for a shift! Start with a shift in your thinking. Don’t dwell on how things are going to work out. Shift your focus to how things will work out. Shift your focus to what God will do, and get ready to shift your life into the favor and blessing God has in store for you!


----------



## Laela (Oct 25, 2013)

I try not to post these too often, because everyone hears from God differently. I had a testy day but glad that I didn't let allow any little anger to cause me to sin. Then, I read this ...my spirit got a gentle nudge. It's never about me. I know that, but sometimes we need that reminder, you know?
I don't know who this minister, but God sure does use him ! 
Sharing, for whoever else may also need this today. 

_______________________________________________________
*October 25*

*Acts 27:44 * 
 The others held on to planks or debris from the broken ship. So everyone escaped safely to shore. (New Living Translation)

I recently used this verse in a devotion. I sense the Lord ministering to many of us, myself included from this verse. God uses you much better once you have been broken out of the things you have depended on to "carry" you. God needs to break you from depending on your anointing and your gifts. You say, "but pastor I thought God needed me to be anointed and gifted?" Yes He does, but He doesn't need you DEPENDING on that: He needs you depending on Him first! Don't make a priority out of the things God gives you more than Him who gives those things. God has a habit of breaking what He intends to use so He can get the glory from your brokenness. The vessel that Mary Magdalene used to worship the Lord had to be broken for the fragrance to be released. The treasure you carry in your earthen vessel is more valuable once you have been broken. This vessel, once broken, was able to give safety to everyone that had a piece of it. You will be much more humble, much more diverse, much more teachable when God uses "pieces" of you. A carpet remnant is a versatile representation of a bigger pattern. God will custom fit you into His will.

Elder S R Henderson


----------



## Laela (Nov 8, 2013)

Sharing this, for anyone who is working with a 'difficult' boss or difficult people at work, or just going through at work/in business:

DEALING WITH A DIFFICULT BOSS - Monday Nov. 4 - Friday Nov. 8

Excerpt:
_Can you trust your difficult work situation to God, even though it seems entirely wrong to you?  When you do, the sting goes out of the situation.  Your boss may continue to be impossible, but with an eternal viewpoint, it won’t get to you like it used to.  I’m not saying you’ll like it, nor am I saying you should endure any kind of bad treatment endlessly.  But it may be that God wants you to endure for a while.  You probably can’t imagine what good could come from it, but God may have some great surprises for you_


----------

